# Picking and hauling roll bales for customer



## rrch129 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am baling hay on 60/40 basis. I have a customer lined up to buy all the hay off both cuts about 8 miles up the road. How much should I charge the owner of the land for picking and hauling her share? I cant do it for free nor do I think I should. My time and more importantly the fuel are worth something. Thanks


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

Down here we usually charge $10 a bale to load and haul short distances, any kind of a long haul mileage comes into play.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

A fair price to you would depend on how many you can haul. Commercial hauling rates are around $3.50 a mile so that would be a place to start. Or you can figure your cost; fuel, tires, and labor, then add a little profit.


----------



## rrch129 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ya I will be hauling 4x5 rolls on a 25+5 dual tandem gooseneck. Good pointers just wanted to see what everybody had to say. Thanks


----------

